# Jalama Beach, Ca?



## FrankC29 (May 30, 2004)

I keep running across this name when looking for good places to camp along the coast in central California. The thing is it's first come first serve, and very popular at that. Driving 3 hours just to be denied a spot doesn't sound fun. Is anyone familiar with this location and how the first come first serve system works there? What's the earliest a person could show up to get a spot? Is there someone there with some sort of a list? Think early May will be as bad as the middle of summer? And last, is anyone familiar with a good backup plan if Jalama is full? Sorry for the barrage of questions...


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey Frank, although I haven't been there yet, Jalama is a favorite for my Sister & family. They go there all the time and have never been denied a spot. You gotta get there very early and sign up on a list that the ranger has. He will give you a number. Upon check in time they will just go right down the list and allocate admissions.

After you get your number you can go where ever you want until check-in time. I think my Sister goes to a local Wal-Mart for a nap.

Jalama has campsites right on the beach that are dry, and sites up on some kind of bluff or hill that have hook-ups. I hear the beach sites are great, and you can walk for a long way beach-combing.

Good Luck


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I've always wanted to camp at Jalama Beach too, but have the same problem as Frank: What do you do after driving 3-4 hours and find out someone just got the last spot? It has got to be tough getting in there in the summertime, I'm sure.

They have a couple of phone numbers, so maybe you can call ahead and ask. They are: Recorded Information - 805-736-6316. Park Office - 805-736-3504. 28 of the 110 sites have AC.

By the way, they have a small restaurant that is supposed to have the world's best burger, the Jalama Burger!

Walter


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I used to live up the road from there in Lompoc! WOW! Haven't been there in years. Nice place. We used to have some beach parties out there. Never camped it, but it sure is a nice area!


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I have friends that camp there alot and they usually go on a Tuesday or Wednesday. They said that it's hard to get a spot later in the week and impossible on a summer weekend. It's supposed to be a great place though. We usually go to either Refugio or El Capitan State Beachs. They are about 15 miles north of Santa Barbara and both have nice sites (no hookups) and easy beach access. Refugio is closer to the beach and easier if you have young kids. There is a bike path the connects the two campgrounds and it makes for a nice ride along the coast. We were at Refugio two weeks ago and part of the bike path was closed by some brush that had fallen during the recent storms. It's probably cleaned up by now since the weather has been better lately. You can check out the availability of sites on ReserveAmerica.com. I would bet that most of the weekends are filled up but you might be able to get in during the week. Good Luck.


----------

